# TNT Doubleheader: Detroit Pistons @ San Antonio Spurs



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Detroit Pistons [26-9] @ San Antonio Spurs [23-10]*
 | Thursday, January 10 2008 | San Antonio, Texas | AT&T Center | 8:00 pm ET |


*Game Notes*

Last week, the Detroit Pistons were cruising to their season-high 11th straight win. Now, they'll have to beat the defending NBA champions on the road to avoid their first three-game losing streak of 2007-08. 

The Pistons visit San Antonio on Thursday for the teams' first meeting this season, as Spurs coach Gregg Popovich takes his second shot at his 600th career win. 

Since their streak in which they won each game by an average of nearly 17 points, the Pistons (26-9) have struggled. Detroit has shot just 39.9 percent from the field over the last two games while failing to score more than 86 points in either game against two of the league's elite teams. 

After a 92-85 home loss to Boston on Saturday, Detroit fell 102-86 at Dallas on Wednesday, allowing 100 points in a game for just the second time in the last 14. The Mavericks shot 56.8 percent, the highest of any Pistons opponent this season. 

"Always when you're playing at a high level, you're always concerned at some point about a little let-up," Detroit coach Flip Saunders said. "You can have a let-up, you cannot play well, but it shouldn't affect your effort. I didn't think we gave a consistent effort." 

The Pistons also allowed Dallas to shoot 62.5 percent (10-of-16) from 3-point range, the best by an opponent this season. 

Detroit hadn't lost two straight since Nov. 16-18, and they only lost three consecutive games once last season. 

It won't get any easier against the Spurs (23-10), even though San Antonio is just 6-7 in its last 13 games. The Spurs are 17-2 at the AT&T Center - the league's best home mark - as they begin a four-game homestand. 

San Antonio gave up 18 points in overtime on Monday, falling on the road to Golden State 130-121. Tim Duncan had 32 points and 13 rebounds and Tony Parker added 31 points, but the Warriors were 14-of-31 from beyond the arc. 

"I thought our effort was great, and in the end we got beat from the 3-point line," said Popovich, who is 599-286 in 12 seasons in San Antonio. "They did a good job knocking down those shots, and hit a couple in overtime. 

"We did a great job, and Golden State did a little bit better job. They earned it." 

Duncan has dominated the Pistons at home throughout his career. He's recorded double-doubles in all 10 regular-season games, averaging 20.3 points and 13.2 rebounds in leading San Antonio to a 9-1 record. 

Parker, who finished one point short of his season high on Wednesday, is averaging 15.1 points in 12 career games against the Pistons. 

San Antonio's opponents average just 92.5 points this season, third-lowest in the NBA behind Detroit and Boston. As a result, the Pistons and Spurs typically don't allow many points when they meet. They've split the last four meetings while averaging 164 points combined. 



*Starting Lineups*





































*Tony Parker - Michael Finley - Bruce Bowen - Tim Duncan - Fabricio Oberto*

*vs.*





































*Chauncey Billups - Rip Hamilton - Tayshaun Prince - Antonio McDyess - Rasheed Wallace*


*Injuries*
*Spurs:* Brent Barry is out. 
*Pistons:* None.

​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, I have never seen the Spurs looking totally out of sync, but that first quarter was just miserable.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Tony Parker might have one of worst games in his entire career, turnovers, missed layups, gambling on defense.

Anybody else watching ?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Spurs are coming back now, even with the struggles from Ginobili and Parker. 

Duncan had a few nice plays in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Under double digits now...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Pistons are looking tired right now.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

reggie miller sucks. i would say more but keaf looks at my history and gives me infractions over BS.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

what do you say to ballscientist that gets infractions?

spure playing pretty damn bad as of lately. one can only hope that all this 'winning energy' is going to be borrowed by the cowboys :azdaja:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

**** yeah, if the cowboys win it'll make up for our slump fo sho fo sho.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Detroit bounces back from the loss in Dallas, good win for the Pistons.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Spurs had a bad night. The shooting percentages were pretty bad across the board. 

Anyway, this team doesn't go into slumps. Detroit simply wanted it more. They played all out and only used experienced players.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<br><table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(250, 0, 44) none repeat scroll 0%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">DETROIT PISTONS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1724">Tayshaun Prince</a>, SF</td><td>38</td><td>8-16</td><td>0-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=530">Antonio McDyess</a>, C</td><td>26</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=883">Rasheed Wallace</a>, PF</td><td>40</td><td>9-15</td><td>1-4</td><td>4-4</td><td>2</td><td>13</td><td>15</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>23</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=294">Richard Hamilton</a>, SG</td><td>41</td><td>7-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=63">Chauncey Billups</a>, PG</td><td>38</td><td>3-10</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3235">Rodney Stuckey</a>, SG</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2775">Jason Maxiell</a>, PF</td><td>28</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1980">Jarvis Hayes</a>, SF</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=359">Lindsey Hunter</a>, PG</td><td>6</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=94">Primoz Brezec</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3187">Arron Afflalo</a>, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3058">Walter Herrmann</a>, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>36-77</strong></td><td><strong>3-11</strong></td><td><strong>15-19</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>31</strong></td><td><strong>38</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>19</strong></td><td><strong>90</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>46.8%</strong></td><td><strong>27.3%</strong></td><td><strong>78.9%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 10 (8)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">SAN ANTONIO SPURS </td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=83">Bruce Bowen</a>, SF</td><td>26</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=215">Tim Duncan</a>, C</td><td>41</td><td>8-16</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-9</td><td>5</td><td>10</td><td>15</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2805">Fabricio Oberto</a>, PF</td><td>19</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=242">Michael Finley</a>, SF</td><td>34</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1015">Tony Parker</a>, PG</td><td>32</td><td>4-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=272">Manu Ginobili</a>, SG</td><td>28</td><td>3-12</td><td>0-3</td><td>3-5</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=347">Robert Horry</a>, PF</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=234">Francisco Elson</a>, C</td><td>7</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=874">Jacque Vaughn</a>, PG</td><td>19</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1996">Matt Bonner</a>, PF</td><td>18</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=866">Ime Udoka</a>, SF</td><td>7</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3386">Jeremy Richardson</a>, IR</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>29-67</strong></td><td><strong>4-14</strong></td><td><strong>18-23</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>30</strong></td><td><strong>37</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>80</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>43.3%</strong></td><td><strong>28.6%</strong></td><td><strong>78.3%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 15 (18)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Mike Callahan , Kevin Fehr , Tony Brothers <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,797<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:26<br><p></p>


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

you guys that are posting a lot are doing a great job! keep it up, otherwise the forum will die again:biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

hi im new said:


> you guys that are posting a lot are doing a great job! keep it up, otherwise the forum will die again:biggrin:


You should post more


----------

